# ENTP or ESTP ?



## Crack (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey everybody !

To begin, sorry for my english because he's not very well (I'm portuguese).

I'm confused about if I'm more ENTP or more ESTP. I'm very sure that I'm an Extravert, a Thinker and a Perceiver, but I'm confused about S/N. I have too many N traits and also to many S traits.

My N traits :

- I'm a dreamer, and I really hate the people who are "realistic" ! (this word makes me want to vomit ahaahaha )
- Too many people say that I'm like "in the moon", less now, more when I was a children, but still sometimes 
- I have always be interested about sciences in general, the worlds origins, and also philosophy, etc And I'm also very interested to thinking about the future of the world.
- I frequently imagine myself in the future, I imagine myself to be very successfull in too many areas (that's probably also linked to my enneatype 3), and I think the imagination is very important to be successfull.
- I simply HATE people who is very conformist and who is not able to thinking for themselves.
- I HATE the routine, and I see possibilities and opportunities everywhere.
- I tend to begin too many things... But finished nothing ahahaha xD

My S traits :

- I love making sport.
- I like to live in the present (even if I frequently imagine the future)
- I think the facts are very important.
- I like to dream, but don't like the dream for the dream, I think a dream must always gonna be realized.
- I'm really focused in the goal when I began something (an Ne look like less focused in the goal than an Se), but that's maybe because I'm a type 3.
- I like to feel too many sensations.

And what's the difference beetween 3w2 and 3w4 ? How would describe an ENTP 3w2, an ENTP 3w4, an ESTP 3w2 and an ESTP 3w4 ?

So, that's all, and one more time sorry for my english !


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

The stereotype is that ENTPs cannot get anything done while ESTPs can. This is false, so just forget it.

You sound like an ENTP who wants to get things done.


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

Simpson17866 said:


> You sound like an ENTP who wants to get things done.


Agreed. My dad is one of these. He's an in-the-moment person while thinking about the future, and he had a long and successful military career while still being very much a goal-oriented dreamer (whether or not he finishes something is another matter entirely...) and a pusher of boundaries. Same for my ENTP friend, minus the military career. A lot of what you (OP) typed could be what she would type.

Also, I don't know of anyone who demonstrates ONLY S or N traits.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

My best friend is an entp and she's a doctor , my dads an engineer hmm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

You said that you see yourself in the future. I connect that to Ni, as subjective iNtuition. Don't forget though, that ESTPs still have Ni, and ENTPs use Si. 
Lots of this is, IMO, unimportant for S/N though. 

Could you describe your plans for the future? And the last time you met a friend who lives far off.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

@Crack



> I'm a dreamer, and I really hate the people who are "realistic" ! (this word makes me want to vomit ahaahaha )


Clarify realistic. You could be focusing on a specific function that you dislike.



> I have always be interested about sciences in general, the worlds origins,


Not type related. This could be N or T, but that doesn't stop an SF from being interested by their lower functions.



> and also philosophy, etc And I'm also very interested to thinking about the future of the world.


Possible N.



> I frequently imagine myself in the future, I imagine myself to be very successfull in too many areas (that's probably also linked to my enneatype 3), and I think the imagination is very important to be successfull.


Not type related. This is an N function, but most S types are capable of this.



> I simply HATE people who is very conformist and who is not able to thinking for themselves.


Not N related. Most likely Ti > Te.



> I tend to begin too many things... But finished nothing ahahaha xD


Ne.



> I love making sport.


Not S related.



> I like to live in the present (even if I frequently imagine the future)


Extroversion. Not S related.



> I think the facts are very important.


That's Te, not S.



> I like to dream, but don't like the dream for the dream, I think a dream must always gonna be realized.


THAT is S-related, but depending on how you approach it, it could also be Te related.



> I'm really focused in the goal when I began something (an Ne look like less focused in the goal than an Se), but that's maybe because I'm a type 3.


Need more details. This is an anti-Ne statement, but it could also be a closure statement.



> I like to feel too many sensations.


Need more details. Why do you do this?


----------



## Crack (Aug 17, 2015)

Fried Eggz said:


> @Crack
> 
> 
> Clarify realistic. You could be focusing on a specific function that you dislike.
> ...


When I say realistic I want to say that I don't like when some people are not ambitious and prefer a "routine life" (if you know what I mean), but also people who isn't able to project himself in the future, and who isn't passionate, simply. I don't know if I've been very clear...

I note that you have identified some Te traits in me, but I think that's because I'm a type 3, I doesn't have too many Te because my P is much more pronunciate than my J and because I think I have a strong Ti.

When I say I'm really focused in the goal when I make something that's because I love competition and I hate to loose, in everything, and when I'm actually motivated to achieve something I really focused in the goal (one more time, I don't know if I'm very clear, don't hesitate to ask more questions if you don't understand something ), but rest of the time (when I'm not really motivated), like I say, I tend to begin tooooo many things but finished nothing.

And when I say that I like to feel too many sensations, it's a little related to sport, I like to feel tired after sport, and I also like to feel the sensation of butterflies in the stomach when I'm nervous to make something new ;p

@CleverCait : "an in-the-moment person while thinking about the future" That's exactly what I am !


----------



## Crack (Aug 17, 2015)

Anybody has an idea about it ?


----------



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

You seem like ENTP to me. A general sense of being lost in your head, thinking about the future, etc. is very N. Also, what you've said about conformity is something a lot of ENTPs feel, in my experience. And starting lots of projects without finishing is classic ENTP (and ENFP). But I don't know; you should read about the temperaments (NT, NF, SJ, SP). They're really quite different. That might help you clear it up. 

Really, the two types are pretty different. I've heard ESTP called the "johnny knoxville" type (from the show "Jackass"...doing extreme physical risks for fun.) ESTPs can be the life of the party, the most fun person you know, physical and sensory risk takers, living in the moment to the max and not thinking about consequences. As I've said elsewhere, I know an ESTP who flies planes for fun and has almost died a million times. But the point to him is an in-the-moment, seize the day experience. 

The ENTPs I know are not so much in touch with the moment or the bodies. They get really into ideas and the future, planning, jumping from project to project. I don't know many ENTPs who aren't intellectual and who don't love verbal sparring (some people call them argumentative, but it seems like they are just getting a lot of energy from debate and don't understand how they come across to those who are more conflict-avoidant or sensory.)


----------



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

Are you a three on the enneagram? One ESTP I know is a pretty typical 3w4. He is a perfectionist, including being a perfectionist in all his risk-taking...doing everything to the max and needing to be the best. He also has a depth or intensity (the four wing) and isn't as flighty or sweet/sugary-feeling as a 3w2 can seem.


----------



## Crack (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey @carolyn_z ! Thanks for your opinion !  I recognize me in both SP and NT temperaments.

To ESTP, I really like to take risks and live in the moment, but not extreme physical risks (because my body's health is very important to me) and if I like to live in the moment, I also think always about the consequences.

To ENTP, if I'm one, what you say about debats is really true !  On a discussion it's very very important to me to express my opinion, and argument a lot, a lot, a lot ! And when people say that what I say is stupid I can get very very angry ahahahaha xD
But I don't consider myself as just intellectual... I'm also very "physical", I'm very impulsive and, as I say, I like to feel sensations, especially in sport, one of the reasons that I like to make too many sport is that I'm feel sooo good after, when I get tired ;p

Yes, I'm a type 3 on enneagram, that's interesting what you say about 3w4 because, if I'm ENTP, that "physical intensity" can be from the 4 wing (and maybe also because I'm Sx-dom).
Do you know more differences between 3w2 and 3w4 ?


----------



## reptilian (Aug 5, 2014)

@Crack
My close friend is ESTP. The main difference with us is that I use more Ne and less Se. He thinks life should primarily be thought from a personal perspective, there is only 1 correct outlook on things, the correct way of its own experience. ENTP will not take his experience and opinion as total truths. Ne wants to seek more, it doesn't trust Se but he can still use it. ESTP will use Ne when he has to figure out how something would work in an alternative reality.

Since your interested in a theory like this I think you are probably more Ne that Se, at least in openness to understanding the mind in an abstract system like MBTI.

Ask yourself, what gives you more Energy; understanding all possibilities(Ne) or knowing your personal stance on the matter(Se)?


----------

